# Gas geben bei Grün – Räuberfahndung in Florida



## Krallblei (11. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Bericht. !!!


----------



## Marco74 (11. Juli 2019)

Florida...immer wieder gerne ;-)
Da steigt sofort das Fernweh.
Und grade Snooks sind tolle Fische!


----------



## phirania (11. Juli 2019)

Schöner Bericht.
Ein Erlebnis wo man gerne dabei wäre.....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Juli 2019)

Danke, der Bericht erinnert mich an die Zeit vor 20zig Jahren. Hab in Florida gewohnt.
Ich sollte wohl mal Urlaub vom Mittelmeer machen und wieder einmal richtig Fische fangen. Natuerlich nicht gerade im Sommer in Florida!  Das Mittelmeerforum diskutiert heute gerade den Fang von handlangen Fischen- Die US-Behoerden schuetzen anscheinend  ihr Wild-Life besser als wir Europaer.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Juli 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. !!!


Gerne  



Marco74 schrieb:


> Florida...immer wieder gerne ;-)
> Da steigt sofort das Fernweh.
> Und grade Snooks sind tolle Fische!


Oh man, Du sagst es... Beim Durchsuchen der Bilder habe ich auch schon wieder dieses eine besondere Gefühl gespürt 



phirania schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht.
> Ein Erlebnis wo man gerne dabei wäre.....


Danke! Ist auch wirklich schön da  



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Danke, der Bericht erinnert mich an die Zeit vor 20zig Jahren. Hab in Florida gewohnt.
> Ich sollte wohl mal Urlaub vom Mittelmeer machen und wieder einmal richtig Fische fangen. Natuerlich nicht gerade im Sommer in Florida!  Das Mittelmeerforum diskutiert heute gerade den Fang von handlangen Fischen- Die US-Behoerden schuetzen anscheinend  ihr Wild-Life besser als wir Europaer.


Habe den falschen Beruf für ein Leben in Florida. Muss auf ’nen Lottogewinn spekulieren  Wo hast Du denn gewohnt?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Juli 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn gewohnt?



Ft Lauderdale


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Juli 2019)

Da waren wir auch vor ein paar Jahren. Allerdings nur auf der Durchfahrt. Zog es Dich beruflich über den großen Teich?


----------

